# The Vince Of Old (Videos)



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

I suggest any basketball fan watch these videos. There is no question in my mind that if Vince never had the problems he has/had with his knee he would be at the same level if not above either Kobe or T-Mac. I sorta forgot how good Vince could have been watching him these last 2 years, These videos gave me goosebumps watching them. simply amazing

Vince top 10-Rookie Season 

Top 10 2000

Top 10 2001 

USA team olympics top 5

Hopefully they work, check them out.


----------



## francessuen (Apr 1, 2003)

Actually he is un stoppable ,a better Vince is coming back next season... watch out


----------



## slamdunk_15 (May 2, 2003)

wow...thx shadows...i love the links..hopefully ppl will realize how good he actually is and stop trashing him :yes: blue


----------



## carver401 (Aug 24, 2002)

Thank You very much for those clips, Vinces in game dunks are second to none.


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

The great thing about a few of those is that they were game winners. I remember a few others from those years as well that just weren't spectacular enough to make the highlight reel. But sometimes I think people forget that Vince is a pretty clutch player as well. The Raptors just haven't been good enough to have been in many good close games in the last year or two.
Sure Vince doesn't seem to do that kind of stuff as consistently as he did, but I still hold out hope that he can get his form back is he can remain healthy for a whole year and have a decent team around him. This upcoming season should be a very important one for Vince and the Raptors with a new coach, high draft pick, a healthy Vince (hopefully) and probably some trades as well.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

thanx so much for the vids- they are great compilations, did you edit them yourself?

a few of his all-time great dunks were left out though; the layups shouldn't have made the cut (cept maybe that left handed reverse), he just has WAY too many dunks. 

notable exemptions were his 2-handed monter-360 from his rook year, his game winning dunk over houston, his spike against the lakers off the oakley save, and many different alley-oops. 

overall magnificent though.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

and WOW vince had some amazing dunks from the olypics...OMG!!!

did you see his double dunk from ray allen where he tosses it up to ray and ray tosses it back in midair for the crush? so good.

best dunker of all time...captured in just 3 short years.

i pray he can regain his old form. one of the games best and most exciting players. i just love the dunks when he brings opposing crowds to their feet, screaming "OMG!!! did he just do that?!"


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

oh, and i'm really glad that alley-oop windmill from the preseason was in there, many people probably haven't seen that before.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

Shadow shadow shadow...

what can I say about u!!

BEST POSTER EVER!!!

THANKS for all the clips!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

Shadow, those are some SICK videos...ahh it made me think of the good ol' days, I sure hope Vince comes back fully healthy....


----------



## fsaucedo (May 3, 2003)

Props to you Shadows. This are some great videos of Vince Carter. I had forgotten how good he was and could still be if he returns healthy again. If you had also put the dunks he did in the All-Star weekend when he won the slam dunk competition you would convince many more people that he probably is the best dunker of all time.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Top 10 2002 

Top 10- 2003


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fsaucedo</b>!
> Props to you Shadows. This are some great videos of Vince Carter. I had forgotten how good he was and could still be if he returns healthy again. If you had also put the dunks he did in the All-Star weekend when he won the slam dunk competition you would convince many more people that he probably is the best dunker of all time.


This is the best I find for all-star game 20o0. Note: If you have a slow connection dont bother with these

360-windmill 

Baseline Windmill 

Between Legs 

Arm in net 

2 handed- near FT line


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>francessuen</b>!
> Actually he is un stoppable ,a better Vince is coming back next season... watch out


You see, I would say this too, except that's what everyone thought after last season and that didn't happen. He's been very vulnerable to injury ever since he came back this year. However, I hope he does come back better since I am a Raps fan. Hard to keep faith though...he just keeps on getting hurt over and over again and each injury makes him more vulnerable for the next.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

dude, I have a cable modem and it still takes forever to download these movies.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> dude, I have a cable modem and it still takes forever to download these movies.


lol

The first 4 shouldnt take too long. It's worth the wait anyway if your a Raptor fan that is.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shadows</b>!
> 
> 
> lol
> ...


hell yeah.

did you create a website for these vids or something? i think i should do the same (as should everyone) and share some vids. i've spent a long time collecting vids and i know that others would love to see some...and i wanted to post some vids of myself dunking. for instance, everyone should see his off-the-backboard alley from his AS game if they haven't seen it. i also have his mcD's dunk comp highlighting the only time i've seen him spin a frontside 360.

he just has too many highlights...its insane.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

shadow, did u make the movies?

coz I can tell it's from Taiwan, or at least some of the clips are from Taiwan stations.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Shadows, you're something! :yes:

Fortunately, I have games of Vince, like in the playoffs. Also, I have this incredibly good memory, which is why I trust Vince will be back! He was at the one home game for the Magic, supporting his cousin and I could almost read the "hunger" in his eyes. He'll be back - he'll be back.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> Shadows, you're something! :yes:
> 
> Fortunately, I have games of Vince, like in the playoffs. Also, I have this incredibly good memory, which is why I trust Vince will be back! He was at the one home game for the Magic, supporting his cousin and I could almost read the "hunger" in his eyes. He'll be back - he'll be back.


I hope so

Toiletscrubber I did not make these videos. Someone sent me these links about a week ago and they have just been saved on my desktop for awhile, I decided to take a look at them and I was amazed. 

I've been getting so familar with the injury prone, fadeway jumpshooting Vince, I totally forgot how amazing he was/might still be. Watching some of those clips brought back memories of the real half man half amazing, the real Vinsanity the real Air Canada Carter.

Although I've been saying this for the past 2 years, Here's hoping we see the real Vince next season.

Go Raps Go


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

U know once Vince is healthy, he still has the exact same verticals as he once had. (see the dunk over Duncan..)

But Vince really really need to stay healthy, and more importantly fired up. I don't know what he did, but the Vince Carter in the Olympics is the BEST Vince I have seem, playing along side NBA super stars, he wants to win and he wants to shine, and he plays with huge passion, energy, fierce. And you just can't stop him if he plays this way. But somehow Vince doesn't do that anymore...


----------



## slamdunk_15 (May 2, 2003)

what happened to the pics  ?


again, props tp shadows..


----------



## slamdunk_15 (May 2, 2003)

oh nvm..my bad, they were in another thread


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I hope Vince gets his bill of health again and returns to the old Vince. Not the one who set up shop at the 3 point line and luanched jump shots all day. I want to see Vince taking it to the rack and exploding over someone for the dunk. He's a good shooter and all but he shouldn't rely solely on his jumpshot. In 2000 he was one of the most unstopable players in the league because you didn't know what to expect. He could either kill you with his jumper or take it hard to the rack for the throw down. 

*I'd also love to hear Bill Walton say thrown it down half-man throw it down :laugh:


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

damn! nice videos...

hopefully V.Carter will become GREAT again.


----------



## CrimsonShadows (Jun 12, 2003)

wow..... wow..... wow
nice clips man, much props..

it's nice to be reminded of the wonders of his greatness

the dunk OVER the 7'2" french guy was I think the most vicious dunk over to be captured on film... DAMN...


----------

